# USPS Package 'Missent'



## socdad (May 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen this message using a USPS Track & Confirm?

Priority Mail®
*Missent*
May 12, 2012, 8:04 am 

*Expected Delivery By:*
May 12, 2012 
 
I would have to guess that I will not get my package today! I just hope I get it some day soon!!


----------



## alinc100 (May 12, 2012)

Yes.I had one of those last week.Package was delivered the next day.Not quite sure what "missent" entails.Wrong truck?Wrong Route/Wrong carrier?But the package arrived 1 day after the expected delivery date on the USPS Track&Confirm.


----------



## yort81 (May 12, 2012)

*USPS?*

I avoid using the USPS at all costs... sometimes the shipping is double with USP or FEDEX....... and i know there have been troubles with those two companies too....  But so far... With the USPS there are SO MANY people who have their packages lost or stolen... ive experienced that more than once with them as well, That I will avoid them if i can... even if it means paying more... it's just NOT worth the hassle. 

Plus.... have you ever tried to deal with them with a missing package... it's like "MEH" too bad for you....NEXTTTTT....


----------



## mredburn (May 12, 2012)

yort81 said:


> I avoid using the USPS at all costs... sometimes the shipping is double with USP or FEDEX....... and i know there have been troubles with those two companies too.... But so far... With the USPS there are SO MANY people who have their packages lost or stolen... ive experienced that more than once with them as well, That I will avoid them if i can... even if it means paying more... it's just NOT worth the hassle.
> 
> Plus.... have you ever tried to deal with them with a missing package... it's like "MEH" too bad for you....NEXTTTTT....


 
I have  had very different results with missing packages shown as delivered. :good:


----------



## hanau (May 12, 2012)

Last package I got. It was marked as moved and no fwd address.

Had to call the local post office,  They looked into and couldn't figure out why it happen. It never made it to my delivery guy. 

I watched it travel around the state thru the tracking system.
My local Post master was able to stop it at the return city post office and they sent it back to my local post master and she gave it to my delivery guy.

What made it worst was the package was sent probably less than an hour drive from my house.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 12, 2012)

yort81 said:


> I avoid using the USPS at all costs... sometimes the shipping is double with USP or FEDEX....... and i know there have been troubles with those two companies too....  But so far... With the USPS there are SO MANY people who have their packages lost or stolen... ive experienced that more than once with them as well, That I will avoid them if i can... even if it means paying more... it's just NOT worth the hassle.
> 
> Plus.... have you ever tried to deal with them with a missing package... it's like "MEH" too bad for you....NEXTTTTT....



Considering the USPS handles 600 million pieces per day and Fed Ex and UPS handles about 4.5 million pieces per day it stands to reason the complaints will be more.  But by a 150 times more?  That is not what I hear.  Your logic is flawed.


----------



## PTsideshow (May 12, 2012)

yort81 said:


> I avoid using the USPS at all costs... sometimes the shipping is double with USP or FEDEX....... a



Well get ready, as ypu haven't had your surprise from the shippers yet a lot of companies Amazon being the latest, PSI Wood Craft and a host of others. Is now doing bulk transhipments, shipping out truck loads to the closet postal bulk sort center. Sort of a container style shipping, Saves the company money but can add up to an extra week of shipping time. You will see more of the messages of miss sent and delays in the future.

Welcome to the new world order of shipping sav-a-buc for the company and the customer can wait for it.
:clown:


----------



## Rick P (May 12, 2012)

The post office handles an average of 554 million packages a day! And 62 million requests by the citizenry.........other than filing a report what exactly do you expect them to do about a lost package thats one of 554 million and not in there office? Are they supossed to ignore the 20 customers behind you? Get in a truck and run down the guy the computer says has the package in his truck? Honestly folks they loose a handfull of the 554 million packages handled each day, could you really do any better?


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 12, 2012)

We average 50 packages a day by USPS and around 20 per day via UPS.  We have twice the problems with UPS than we do with USPS.  We have started using USPS even more now with the Regional Rate boxes and have not seen any increase of problems.


----------



## sbwertz (May 12, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> yort81 said:
> 
> 
> > I avoid using the USPS at all costs... sometimes the shipping is double with USP or FEDEX....... a
> ...



Yeah, but it is still about the least expensive postal system in the world.  Maybe the transhipping by UPS/FEDEX will keeep USPS afloat.


----------



## nativewooder (May 12, 2012)

I use USPS exclusively and have no complaints.  Too many people put wrong addresses for delivery, wrong zip codes, etc.  The worst thing about USPS are the overpaid workers with their oversized benefits that we pay for and the sorters who can't read, write, or speak English.


----------



## yort81 (May 12, 2012)

dogcatcher said:


> Considering the USPS handles 600 million pieces per day and Fed Ex and UPS handles about 4.5 million pieces per day it stands to reason the complaints will be more.  But by a 150 times more?  That is not what I hear.  Your logic is flawed.




Well...I own a printshop...and we send out 20 -30 packages a day (UPS and fedex)  We used to send them via USPS... but 1-2 packages per shippment would end up on some joyride around the country...they dont know..because once it's in the system... they have NO idea where it may be... it just "magically" appears at it's destination... MAYBE! and IF it reaches it's destination... by USPS's definition of "arrival" it could be exactly where it should be... or 4 address's down and two streets over... left in the open..on the doorstep...(they really dont know! or from their attitude...don't care!)

Since we have switched to UPS (mostly) and FedEx 3 years ago... we have lost a total of 3 packages ... Wait!!!! those three packages were our mis labeling mistake...we have lost a total of "ZERO" packages!  Our shipping cost has risen more than 1/3... But our total cost of shipping (this includes reprinting and reshipping ... oh yes... we have to pay shipping AGAIN!) has gone DOWN! Headache's have almost all but eliminated...Customers are HAPPY. With UPS Tracking... you can tell the exact time and place where it was last scanned in... and out and you get a fairly Accurate time of arrival...AND in my experience... if you need to speak to someone (withOUT the attitude of indifference) you can very easily.

So, my "friend"...it's not that my "logic is flawed"... it is that YOUR experience in life is Limited with blinders of your choice. However...if you choose to shoot yourself in the foot over and over and over again.. because it feels better when the pain goes away.. who am i to stand in your way:tongue: USPS is your best choice :tongue:


----------



## Rick P (May 12, 2012)

nativewooder said:


> I use USPS exclusively and have no complaints. Too many people put wrong addresses for delivery, wrong zip codes, etc. The worst thing about USPS are the overpaid workers with their oversized benefits that we pay for and the sorters who can't read, write, or speak English.


 

Sorting is done almost entirely by computer..........They can definitely read English and I hope they dont talk! The VAST majority of USPS workers are vets, The system is set up to give them preference, fighting for our country is all the proof of citizenship I need! Over payed? Not from where I stand! You could not pay me enough to tolerate the ABUSE I see doled out on them on a regular basis! Normally because the person sending the letter/package screwed up!


----------



## warthog (May 12, 2012)

I will ...at all costs...never ship anything with UPS. Period.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 12, 2012)

Reading through this thread just proves one thing......... people on internet forums will argue about anything!  Some will even get upset and single out others to belittle, all over............... nothing important!


----------



## socdad (May 12, 2012)

This is the 1st time I have had a problem with USPS. The package is from a vendor, from this site, that I have used many times. I clearly do not think it is a problem created by the sender. The package has been scanned 5 times; the last time when it arrived at the Newport KY this mourning at 6:59 am. At 8:04 it seems to have disappeared like a fart in the wind (Missent … what ever that means). I talked to the USPS 1 800 # … Their response is … ‘we do not have any idea where it is, we need to wait until is scanned at the location we sent it to find out where it is’ … Who’s on first?


----------



## PTsideshow (May 12, 2012)

socdad said:


> I talked to the USPS 1 800 # … Their response is … ‘we do not have any idea where it is, we need to wait until is scanned at the location we sent it to find out where it is



I will add that when a package went missing I did have better luck with somebody at the local post office, then the duh's @ the 800 number. they as you said, were making me feel bad for waking them form their slumber!

It seems the locals were able to access more information on the computer, or they knew how to use the program!
:clown:


----------

